# Driver door lock jammed!



## Mehcoib (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi,

I own a '07 Sentra. It's now stored in my garage for the summer but I saw yesterday that I'm unable to open the driver door even if it "looks" unlocked! I tried to lock and unlock many times with the remote, then many times with the key, nothing worked. When I try to open it from inside, the door handle feels loose, like if the door is locked.
Nissan dealer said the door latch might be jammed (no idea of what a door latch looks like!) and they should be able to fix it but they may have to break something, e.g. the door trim 

Does anybody has an idea how I could open it "manually"? Can I use a slim jim with this car, will it work? If yes, is it better/easier with the window down or up?
It worked for this guy http://www.nissanforums.com/b13-91-94-chassis/41421-passenger-door-stuck.html but my car is newer, I don't know if it still works.
Will it help if I remove the plastic part behind the inside door handle?

Any help will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It'll only help if you can remove the entire door panel, which is tricky if you can't open the door! I would try using a slim jim to try and get the latch to pop open. I might also try taking my fist and pounding the side of my fist on the outside of the door near the latch (not enough to dent it, obviously) to see if that gets something to loosen up or move inside the latch. It's a shot in the dark but can't hurt!


----------



## Mehcoib (Nov 24, 2010)

smj999smj said:


> It'll only help if you can remove the entire door panel, which is tricky if you can't open the door! I would try using a slim jim to try and get the latch to pop open. I might also try taking my fist and pounding the side of my fist on the outside of the door near the latch (not enough to dent it, obviously) to see if that gets something to loosen up or move inside the latch. It's a shot in the dark but can't hurt!


Hi,

Thanks for your help! I tried pounding my fist on the outside of the door (many times) but it did nothing...

But I succeeded in opening the door panel, see that picture https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byb-cFU9oWw9ZHRndXRTUVFDXzg/view?usp=sharing. Any idea from here?

I also removed the door panel of passenger side to see how it works, but still I'm not sure of what I can do from here...


----------



## Mehcoib (Nov 24, 2010)

*News*

Breaking news!

If I understand correctly what I feel with my fingers, that part (picture from passenger side) https://drive.google.com/open?id=0Byb-cFU9oWw9aWhGMjRtREY3U28 is stuck in 'up' position in driver door. May look like this (picture from passenger side) https://drive.google.com/open?id=0Byb-cFU9oWw9eTYxMHV3dm5ickE

So my question is: can I force it down?

I think I will try...


----------



## Mehcoib (Nov 24, 2010)

Mehcoib said:


> Breaking news!
> 
> If I understand correctly what I feel with my fingers, that part (picture from passenger side) https://drive.google.com/open?id=0Byb-cFU9oWw9aWhGMjRtREY3U28 is stuck in 'up' position in driver door. May look like this (picture from passenger side) https://drive.google.com/open?id=0Byb-cFU9oWw9eTYxMHV3dm5ickE
> 
> ...


It worked!!!! 
Once it was down I just opened the door normaly!

But, it jammed again (I kept the door opened hahaha!!). So I guess I will just add A LOT of WD40 of something like that and it should work.
But I won't put the door panel 'till I'm sure it's definitely fixed 

Hope this thread could help somebody else!
Thanks for reading.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

That's part of the latch assembly. Lube it up and cross your fingers! If not, you'll have to replace it.


----------



## Mehcoib (Nov 24, 2010)

smj999smj said:


> That's part of the latch assembly. Lube it up and cross your fingers! If not, you'll have to replace it.


So I removed the latch and I discovered what was the real problem: that cable https://drive.google.com/open?id=0Byb-cFU9oWw9c1VwbVJfcWY3OFE. The metallic cable is not moving smoothly inside the black plastic housing. I tried to add some silicone lubricant but it's so tight that I'm not sure the lubricant can even penetrate the housing...
The problem is I don't think I'll be able to buy only that cable I'm pretty sure I'll have to buy the entire latch so I HAVE to fix it by myself!!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's sold as a "latch and actuator assembly" which includes all three cables. Rockauto.com has them in the Dorman brand for around $65 if you can't get it fixed. Genuine Nissan latches are over $100.


----------

